# why is server busy so often....



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

I understand riu is probably growing but the server being so busy I can hardly post on a nightly basis is frustrating as hell!!!!! Hopfully we can help suport with elite member status soon, if money for larger server or whatever is needed....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

I dunno what's going on.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

you having the same problem mcfried? and is everone hiding or the online thingine just not workind... says people are offline that I am chatting with.... course this is the kinda site people may want to stay hidden on....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm invisible....Yes, having the same problems, and while I was on site today, I got attacked by a worm.


hothousemary said:


> you having the same problem mcfried? and is everone hiding or the online thingine just not workind... says people are offline that I am chatting with.... course this is the kinda site people may want to stay hidden on....


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

damn, I wouldnt even know if I was being attacked! I read corvettes post earlier about some funny buisness.. I love this place I hope all is well!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 15, 2008)

the server is always updated on a nightly basis....its normally around 12am-3am

it normally only last for 5-15mins


----------



## Roullette (Jul 15, 2008)

yea ive had that a good portion of the night.. glad it isnt only me..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> the server is always updated on a nightly basis....its normally around 12am-3am
> 
> it normally only last for 5-15mins



Yea but its happing every night about this time of night each time... just happend.. I just spent 10 minutes trying get past the server busy page... no big deal in the scheme of things just frustrating.


----------



## Admin (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey,

Sorry you've had problems - hang fire, normal service should resume shortly


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

glad to say that this seems to have been fixed!!! god bless the riu! this thread can be closed!!!


----------



## 40acres (Jul 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I understand riu is probably growing but the server being so busy I can hardly post on a nightly basis is frustrating as hell!!!!! Hopfully we can help suport with elite member status soon, if money for larger server or whatever is needed....


 You have over 100 posts since march, it doesnt look lik eyou are having too much trouble


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

lol not anymore but for about a week it was kinda bad, but upgraded servers and I can continue to be post crazy...


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 20, 2008)

It is because when we have these guests that are not register and are leeching off of our tips and tricks they fuck up the server.


----------



## 3500348 (Jul 31, 2008)

i've had this prob since day 1, i've never been able to look at pictures or post anything....if i want to read a thread i click and have to wait atleast 10 min for it to load and most of the time i get that "server is busy try again later" im sure this post won't make it but just incase it does...this error has been going on since i joined. i go in chat today and im told my connection or my computer is the problem but if that were the case no other forums would work..i don't know whats going on


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

The server is honestly getting thrashed..... I have ordered 3 more servers for rollitup should be ready for us next week.


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 6, 2008)

your the one that wanted 150k users, you soon will have your wish. We have always called these "Growing pains"


----------



## Arrid (Aug 9, 2008)

The more the merrier.
Lets hope the Staff can keep up with the dumb shits who cause hastle. 

I love rollitup, so it better not die on me


----------

